# Almond Leaf Extract



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been doing some research for my next spawning, and I've decided to try using indian almond leaf.

I dont want to just stick the leaf in the water, so I wanted to make an extract.

Anyone have a recommendation? As in say, how much water per leaf, or five leaves?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Using the leaf itself has some added benefits for fry-The leaf help provide cover, help create microorganisms for fry to eat, have antibacterial/fungal properties to name a few.

If you want to make an extract-I would use 1-3 large leaf per gallon of water-crushed and allow them to steep naturally. The longer they steep-the more tannins release-the darker the water. I like to use a clean 1gal milk jug to steep my tannins.

You don't want to use water over 110F-since high temps kill the antibacterial/fungal properties. High heat will help the tannins to release faster-but personally, I like the added benefit of the antibacterial/fungal properties.

You can't use too many or overdose with IAL since its a natural product.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

OFL has the best info  
I like using the leaves themselves - I'll cut up some large ones and place them directly into all my tanks/containers, and I put a whole one (cut in half, along with a small piece of bubble wrap) into the breeding tank. Over time the large leaf will create a nice tannin in the tank, and if I want, can use the gallon water jug I have set up for making the tannin to add more tannin into a tank if I want more for those boys and girls who got chomped on.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

oldfishlady , can i add 50 leaves in 1 gallon and let it steep and keep it in the fridge? and how long doe sit last


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am not sure on the IAL-but with Oak leaf it will start to smell after about a week or so-I have done mutli test and experiments with that water and it didn't cause any problems with Bettas-even week old fry. You can keep it in the fridge-but for how long I really don't know-I keep a 1gal jug mixed up sitting on my fish table, I do try to mix up fresh if it been sitting for a month or so-I don't have very many sick fish-unless someone bring me one for treatment-I use the leaves directly in the tank for spawning. 

I would think it would last for a long time in the fridge and by using 50 leaves you would have a pretty good concentration to dilute and use for many different things. Personally I would mix up what I needed at the time and save my space in my fridge.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Are the properties of Oak leaves very similar to the almond? Have you noticed a marked difference? And is it a specific type of Oak?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The only difference I have seen with the different specie of Oak leave-is the color of the tannins. Almond leaf and Oak leaf are 99% the same regarding properties.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

if the water smells bad , it doesnt harm the fish?


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

what abaout banana leaves, just got some today


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I would beware of the banana leaves.*

They tend to use a lot of pesticides on the bananas to keep bugs from laying eggs into the fruit. 

Where did you buy these banana leaves? In a supermarket?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Banana leaves are used by some.. almost the same properties as the IAL.

Bettawan - Banana Leaf


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never used banana leaves, however, if they are food grade they should be safe to use in the aquarium.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

*banana leaves*

hi i have try babana leaves when i first start to bread bettas they do work u can cut up some and leave some of them in large strip too i even crush some but make sure they r safe to use , where i live 90% of plants n trees r safe to use i have even try small pices of fruit


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmm. I will have to experiment on my own with these, banana, oak, and IAL.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

*question*



Oldfishlady said:


> Using the leaf itself has some added benefits for fry-The leaf help provide cover, help create microorganisms for fry to eat, have antibacterial/fungal properties to name a few.
> 
> If you want to make an extract-I would use 1-3 large leaf per gallon of water-crushed and allow them to steep naturally. The longer they steep-the more tannins release-the darker the water. I like to use a clean 1gal milk jug to steep my tannins.
> 
> ...


 now after u make the extract do u have any idea of how much gal of water it can be added to coues i'm thinking of useing some with my males all so in the jars any help will go a long way


----------

